# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کیا خرداد ترمیم نمره دارن

## amir22

سلام 
سوالات امتحان نهایی بچه های ترمیم 
با سومی ها (یازدهمی ها ) فرق داره؟
منظورم اینه که دو جور سوال طرح میشه یا اینکه 
سوالات واسه دو گروه یکسانه؟

----------


## mahgolm

> سلام 
> سوالات امتحان نهایی بچه های ترمیم 
> با سومی ها (یازدهمی ها ) فرق داره؟
> منظورم اینه که دو جور سوال طرح میشه یا اینکه 
> سوالات واسه دو گروه یکسانه؟


متفاوت :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amir22

> متفاوت


مطمعن؟
الآن تو کانالا سوالات امتحان نهایی رو میفروشن 
یعنی نخرم؟ 
ترمیم دارم من

----------


## mahgolm

> مطمعن؟
> الآن تو کانالا سوالات امتحان نهایی رو میفروشن 
> یعنی نخرم؟ 
> ترمیم دارم من


بخر حتما حوصله داری باز امتحان شفاهی بدی اونم دم کنکور دیوانگیه:///

----------


## aria_mo

کدوم کانال؟
میشه ادرسشو پی وی بفرستی

----------

